
If you’re a European, your body requires more vegetables and grains - tzs
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/europeans-evolved-to-eat-more-vegetables-several-thousand-years-ago/#p3
======
m0llusk
> This is another nail in the coffin for the scientific validity of paleo
> diets, which are based on the idea that human nutritional needs haven't
> changed since we were primarily hunter-gatherers.

That is an inaccurate characterization of Paleo Diets. Typical modern diets
being out of sync with human digestion is in no way incompatible with ongoing
evolution. There is no evidence that human evolution will never make modern
constructions such as transfats good for consumption. It doesn't make sense to
derail discussions of dietary alternatives with brittle arguments about
hunter-gatherer eating patterns that are not well understood.

------
jaclaz
I may be way to simplicistic, but "more vegetables and grains" _than_ whom?:

>People from Europe, particularly its southern regions, are optimized for a
high-plant diet. But people from other areas, such as the Inuit of Greenland,
have a biochemistry that is better able to process lots of meat fat.

I would have guessed that what the Inuit people had available was ONLY meat
(and meat fat) and fish with very, very little of any vegetable and that if
they managed to survive they adapted to this diet. On the other hand people
from the south of Europe had - even before agriculture was developed -
available every kind of wild vegetable and fruits.

